# ideas for photo theme...



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

Hi guys,

Anyone got any suggestions for this months photo comp theme? I have a load of ideas but it'd be good to hear some members thoughts so that more people get involved.... I might even donate a prize if enough people enter.....


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

EASTER!!!!!


----------



## stace_m (Feb 23, 2009)

I though of that one too lol Dont think im very good at coming up with original ideas lol Erm ............???? will have to come back once I have though of something, untill then I think easter is quite a gd idea


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Easter will be long over by the time the comp is being voted on  I vote for stud buck as a theme


----------



## Paul (Jan 3, 2009)

How about a St Georges Day theme?


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

I think stud buck is a really good idea and it follows on nicely from all the pregnant does.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Paul said:


> How about a St Georges Day theme?


*Pictures a drunk mouse* :lol:

I think a stud buck theme would be cool.


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Stud Buck! oh yes, who's got the best looking stud eh? Ha, I like that one.......


----------



## stace_m (Feb 23, 2009)

loving the idea of stud buck but i think it should be called MACHO MOUSE, competition  A little like mighty mouse, did anyone ever see that SOOO COOOLLL lol


----------



## stace_m (Feb 23, 2009)

just found this lol


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

LOL! yes I remember that one! :lol: :lol:


----------



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

check the photo comp section...........


----------

